# How to use dump/restore on Mac OSX?



## ezotyrik (May 27, 2002)

I've got 2 drives, both formatted UFS.  I'd like to dump my entire Mac OS X installation to the 2nd drive for a backup.  However, I can't make dump happy.   Either it can't open the device I want to backup, or there an sblock error.  Has anyone gotten dump to work?

-Brian

root# mount
/dev/disk0s4 on / (local)
devfs on /dev (local)
fdesc on /dev (union)
<volfs> on /.vol (read-only)
/dev/disk1s5 on /Volumes/Cauldron (local)
automount -fstab [241] on /Network/Servers (automounted)
automount -static [241] on /automount (automounted)

root# dump -0uf - /dev/disk0s4
  DUMP: Date of this level 0 dump: Mon May 27 19:47:55 2002
  DUMP: Date of last level 0 dump: the epoch
  DUMP: Dumping /dev/disk0s4 to standard output
  DUMP: Cannot open /dev/disk0s4

root# dump -0uf /Volumes/Cauldron/ /
  DUMP: Date of this level 0 dump: Mon May 27 19:49:10 2002
  DUMP: Date of last level 0 dump: the epoch
  DUMP: Dumping / to /Volumes/Cauldron/
  DUMP: bad sblock magic number
  DUMP: The ENTIRE dump is aborted.


----------



## sao (May 29, 2002)

Have you tried using 'psync' ?

 I use it to mirror my primary drive to a second drive every night and it works great. And copies both the resource forks and Finder bits.

 The way to get 'psync' is via the Perl module "MacOSXFiles". It requires you to have installed the 10.1 Developer Tools. The module can be found at: 

http://search.cpan.org/search?dist=MacOSX-File 

 To backup everything in your startup volume, all you have to say is:

  sudo psync -d / /Volumes/I<backup>

 And the resulting backup volume is fully-bootable copy thereof. Note `sudo' or root privilege is necessary to restore file ownership.


 Cheers...


----------



## sao (Jun 5, 2002)

testuser,

 Just I wanted to let you know that I posted in the MacOS X Hints Forum at this thread :

http://forums.macosxhints.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3165&pagenumber=3

 the link to the script made by genecutl, and one of the members over there, found a bug in the perl script, here is his post :

----------------------------------------------------------------------
<<I have been using hfspax for a while and it is pretty good. Only thing that it has problems with is that folder (and only folder) icons do not 're-attach' to folders on the restore. The icons are there, same size, same permissions both in UNIX and with GetFileInfo, but the folder looks like a plain folder in the finder. 

Being a long time UNIX hacker I liked the dump/restore programs and liked the way bax mimics it. I did find a bug in the perl script:



```
if ($prev_level <= $BACKUP_LEVEL) {
```
in the get_last_backup_date function should read:



```
if ($prev_level le $BACKUP_LEVEL) {
```
and in fact I prefer it to be:



```
if ($prev_level lt $BACKUP_LEVEL) {
```
which will make it more like dump/restore. Anyway, I told Gene about the bug and he has acknowledged it. (I checked t see if he had updated the code on the web site and it won't let me down load it now, so he probably has fixed it but forgot to set permissions right on the file, I will email him after this . 

Anyway, I am going to use it until I get a working dump/restore (I will just hack up the code in my spare time ha ha!).

__________________
-- 
Douglas G. Stetner UNIX Live Free Or Die 
B. Sc. Computer Science 
stetner@stetner.dyndns.org 
My opinions are my own. >>

----------------------------------------------------------------------


 Cheers...


----------

